# Probleme mit Codierung



## klattiator (13. Apr 2009)

Hallo liebe leute!
zum arbeiten mit xml nutze ich jdom. nun habe ich ein problem beim auslesen von umlauten. wenn ich meine xml-datei speichere und wieder auslesen will kommt folgende fehlermeldung (sobald ein umlaut vorkommt):


```
com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.io.MalformedByteSequenceException: Invalid byte 1 of 1-byte UTF-8 sequence.
```

die funktion zum speichern sieht so aus:


```
private void saveXMLFile() {

        String errorMsg = "Speichern fehlgeschlagen!\n";
        FileWriter fw = null;
        try {
            fw = new FileWriter(new File(url.toURI()));

            XMLOutputter out = new XMLOutputter(Format.getPrettyFormat());
            out.output(doc, fw);
            
            
        } catch (IOException ex) {
            JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(this, errorMsg+ex, "IOException", JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
        } catch (URISyntaxException ex) {
            JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(this, errorMsg+ex, "URISyntaxException", JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
        } finally {
            try {
                fw.close();
            } catch (IOException ex) {
                Logger.getLogger(MainForm.class.getName()).log(Level.SEVERE, null, ex);
            }
        }
    }
```

wobei die variable doc vom typ org.jdom.Document ist

wenn ich die xml-datei beispielsweise im editor öffne und dann wieder unter utf-8 speichere funktioniert alles wieder wie vorher.

Hat da vielleicht jemand ne ahnung wie man das hinkriegt?


----------



## SlaterB (13. Apr 2009)

tja, du musst eben in UTF-8 speichern, siehe
Writing UTF-8 Encoded Data (Java Developers Almanac Example)
oder ähnliche Links bei google

wenn es ganz genau werden soll, muss vielleicht das folgende noch berücksichtigt werden, 
zufällig gesehen, weiß nicht ob relevant:
Trip over IT: Java's UTF-8 and Unicode writing is broken - Use this fix


----------



## klattiator (14. Apr 2009)

Ja danke! jetzt hauts hin!!
Funktioniert in meinem fall auch ohne den bug zu berücksichtigen, aber trotzdem gut zu wissen, dass es da evtl probleme gibt!


----------



## oldshoe (17. Apr 2009)

Sag mal funktioniert mit deinem Code das &   ???
Damit habe ich nämlich Probleme, im Editor erscheint dann &amp;
Firefox allerdings interpretiert die XML-Datei richtig.


----------

